# Suspect my Honda HS622 clutch is slipping



## Mike in CT (Feb 10, 2015)

Used the snowblower today and it was working fine but I hit a newspaper which the deliverers put in a plastic bag and throw onto the driveway. The auger stopped but the engine did not and I held the engage lever down for several seconds before I realized the auger was stopped. After I cleared the bag/newspaper, the auger would stop turning if anything more than a light load is attempted. Is the clutch slipping? Can I fix this by tightening the cable? 
This machine has been a trooper for >10 years.
Appreciate any insight anyone can offer.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Running it with the auger jammed probably burned up some of the belt. Pull the cover and look at the belt. If it is burnt badly in one spot you should replace the belt. If the wear looks fairly even then tightening it might get you through the rest of the season, but you might want to replace it soon anyway.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it the auger(screw) or the impeller(fan at the back) that is acting up?

Have you verified that the shear bolts are intact?

Tightening the cable may apply more pressure, but it will all depend on how far the clutch has been worn down. The upside, it appears that this could be $50 fix to replace the clutch and plates. But it's going to require taking off the front bucket, to access the clutch pack.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Running it with the auger jammed probably burned up some of the belt. Pull the cover and look at the belt. If it is burnt badly in one spot you should replace the belt. If the wear looks fairly even then tightening it might get you through the rest of the season, but you might want to replace it soon anyway.


No belts, this has a automotive type clutch:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

im gonna say gearbox damage


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

db9938 said:


> No belts, this has a automotive type clutch:


Well then. You know what they say about assuming.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would think that the clutch would slip prior to that point.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Well then. You know what they say about assuming.


It and the Ricky are probably the only two machines that do not use belts. Instead they have clutches. Probably made the bean counters, absolutely crazy and made some engineer salivate. 

With the hs622, it allows for an extremely low CG, and very compact package. The Ricky on the other hand, is an infinitely more complex machine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Any luck?


----------



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

*There may be a shear pin...*

I searched for my service manual without luck. It would not surprise me if it had a shear pin/bolt. I hit a door mat with mine recently, luckly no damage. Good luck. You might look at the Operators Manual (hosted by the Canadian Honda site) or the parts list (Boats.com) for more leads. I remember that I really liked the idea of no belts with the 622. It can sure throw snow... When its working...


----------

